# pozbýt punce



## Mišo

*Bratříčku, zavírej vrátka - Podivná ruleta*
Karel Kryl spieva:

1. xxx
sešli se k poradě výrobci hesel,
výrobci hesel, výrobci hesel,
mnohé, co hrozilo, pozbylo *punce*,
za okny mrazilo srpnové slunce
xxx

_Nenašiel som relevantný odkaz na tento výraz, asi je to nejaký český špeciálny zvrat._


----------



## texpert

Tamtéž se dočteme: _úřední označení výrobků ze zlata a jiných drahých kovů; utisk; charakteristická známka_. Pozbýt punce v tomto případě znamená "ztratit na oficiálním významu" - invaze už proběhla, takže jí nešlo nikomu vyhrožovat.


----------



## werrr

Spíše bych řekl “pozbýt pravosti/důvěryhodnosti”. Oficiální významy bych do toho nemotal.


----------



## kusurija

Já bych se spíš přiláněl k výkladu


texpert said:


> ...
> ...Pozbýt punce v tomto případě znamená "ztratit na oficiálním významu" - invaze už proběhla, takže jí nešlo nikomu vyhrožovat.


----------

